# ViP-622 Info now available on E* Website



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Technical Information is now available on the public "Tech Portal"!
Click Here

Specs are available.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks James, now if Dish will allow us to order the VIP622


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Someday ... getting closer


----------



## Kendick (Feb 1, 2005)

James: Have you read or heard of a Feb 1 date confirmed?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I can't confirm or deny availability of the 622 on February 1st.
I *expect* that one will be able to request one on that magic date.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I see it still only allows PIP in SD. That is bogus and lame. It is completely useless then. I have used it on my 921 like twice in 2 years.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

PIP only in SD? The 942 shows PIP in HD. I would expect the 622 would as well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> I see it still only allows PIP in SD.


I'm not seeing that.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Ebaltz - 
I read through the specs and can't find what you are talking about. Can you point it out please. As I said, I would be very very surprised if the 622 didn't support HD PIP.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would also..... Given that the 942 does. Got a pointer ebaltz?


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Is there an option (even at extra cost) to get a UHF TV1 remote? I initially thought I can use the UHF TV2 remote when the receiver is set to Single Mode, but that's not the case apparently.

EDIT: Hmm, under "Technical Specs" on the second line, it said the UHF also acts as a "replacement remote for both." I wonder if that will solve my problem. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks like you can do Discrete power on and off with this unit. Found this blurb in the Remote Information tab:

Discrete Power On/Off
Some after-market, universal remote controls need two discrete buttons for Power On and Power Off. Because the remote does not have two free buttons, this feature had to be implemented using a sequence of buttons. 
1. Press and hold the SAT button at the top of the remote until all mode button backlights illuminate (about 3 seconds), then release. 
2. While the SAT mode light blinks, press and release the large satellite Power button. 
3. Press Volume Up for discrete power on. Press Volume Down for discrete power off. 
4. Press the Select button to exit.

Edit: Reading the menus a bit more, this seems to be a feature of the 5.3 IR remote, which comes with the 622. I wonder if you program one of them to operate say a 942 (which ships with a 5.2 IR remote), if you could then set Discrete on/off for that receiver as well. Hmmmm, something to try out when the opportunity arrives.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That is one heck of set of commands to get the unit to descrete power on/off.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> That is one heck of set of commands to get the unit to descrete power on/off.


I think what it does is put the remote into a mode where it can transmit a discrete on/off temporarily while you have your universal remote "learn" the discrete codes, then you hit select and the Dish remote goes back into normal mode and your learning remote is all set for discrete on and off. It's not something you'd touch very often.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rob - 
That is exactly right. Many people want this for their aftermarket remotes for use in macros.


----------



## davidede (Oct 19, 2005)

Will Dish supply an HDMI to HDMI cable with the Vip- 622 receiver?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the post. Looks like the 622 is the answer to my prayers. Now if I can just get one plus a Dish 1000 or new LNB's and switches for my Dish 500 before Super Bowl. 

Nope, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well that is good to hear. If you are hoping to have a 622 sitting in your living room for the Superbowl, I would come up with a plan B. If if they take orders on the 1st, it will take some take to process them and get a technician out. 

I would not be suprised if there is some supply issues also given it is a new receiver.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

davidede said:


> Will Dish supply an HDMI to HDMI cable with the Vip- 622 receiver?


It looks like it is listed as coming with a DVI -> HDMI cable + a DVI -> HDMI Adapter, according to the tech portal:

Appropriate HD cable for install 
(1) HDTV Digital Audio/Video to DVI Cable (8 ft)
(1) DVI to HDTV Digital Audio/Video Adapter
(1) Y/Pb/Pr 3-Wire Cable (red, blue, green) (6 ft)

This is the same setup that came with my 942.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

James Long said:


> I'm not seeing that.


In the spec section:

"Two-Tuner Satellite Receiver Explain

Picture-in-Picture (PIP) - view two programs at the same time - does not require a PIP TV (SD Only) "


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

robglasser said:


> I think what it does is put the remote into a mode where it can transmit a discrete on/off temporarily while you have your universal remote "learn" the discrete codes, then you hit select and the Dish remote goes back into normal mode and your learning remote is all set for discrete on and off. It's not something you'd touch very often.


Nice!! Given I have a learning remote having the ability to discrete on and off is a nice thing to have.


----------



## Pat A (May 29, 2002)

I did not notice this in any of the previous 622 threads....They are showing a s-video output on TV1. There are no s-video outputs on the 942.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I suspect this is an error, I don't see why they would change this for the 622 if the 942 already does this.

There are extra outputs, they maybe refering to the S-Video or other outputs..


----------



## cshaff34 (Jan 15, 2006)

Here are my questions....about the 642. I have an 811 in the living room with the HD TV and a 522 in the bedroom. This is where I get confused.  

Can I use the 642 in the living room (TV 1) and bedroom (TV 2)? 

Would I be able to get the HD channels on TV 2?

How on earth do I run RCA cables from the 642 to the bedroom?....which probably answers my first question! :nono2: 

Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> In the spec section:
> 
> "Two-Tuner Satellite Receiver Explain
> Picture-in-Picture (PIP) - view two programs at the same time - does not require a PIP TV (SD Only) "


Odd. I'm thinking error. We'll check it out.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

James Long said:


> Odd. I'm thinking error. We'll check it out.


If you look at other receivers, i.e. 942 and 921, it says the same thing. I'm guessing it's a common bit of text that is shared and probably just out of date. I know it does HD channels on the 942, I use it regularly. I'm sure it will be the same on the 622.

Did the 921 at one time only support PIP for SD? If so that might be where it originated from. I only had a 921 for a couple months last spring before the 942 came out, I can't remember if that was the case or not.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

At CES I was told that the 622 will do PIP with HD channels but the "non-active" (i.e. smaller pic) will be displayed in a 4:3 ratio NOT a 16:9 ratio. But when you do a swap they will reverse (i.e. main screen 16:9 and smaller pip 4:3).


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

921 does NOT do PIP in HD.


----------



## brewerdude (Jun 11, 2004)

Very interesting that it has an Ethernet port...


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

pbrown said:


> 921 does NOT do PIP in HD.


That could be the source of the SD comment in that section then.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

robglasser said:


> That could be the source of the SD comment in that section then.


Many companies do not proofread their manuals before releasing them... and often the writers of the manuals are not supplied correct information. It is amazing sometimes how writers of technical manuals will be asked to write manuals sometimes before the product is even completed its design... then the engineers will sign-off on the manual content... and it may or not reflect what the hardware actually does!


----------



## jstewart (Apr 17, 2004)

I didn't see it in the specs, but does anybody know if the 622 does name based recording (Dish Pass?)?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes the 622 will do NBR just like the 942. 

:welcome_s jstewert.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I have a friend with E*. Will he have to get a new dish in order to receive MPEG4 HD channels? Thanks.


----------



## jstewart (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks, Ron.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> I have a friend with E*. Will he have to get a new dish in order to receive MPEG4 HD channels? Thanks.


Yes depending on were you live. Most people will need the Dish 1000, unless you live in the northeast. Then you would need a second Dish aimed at 61.5.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Red Dwarf said:


> Yes depending on were you live. Most people will need the Dish 1000, unless you live in the northeast. Then you would need a second Dish aimed at 61.5.


Fom the charts, NE, most of Florida, and some parts of Texas.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Alpaca Bill said:


> At CES I was told that the 622 will do PIP with HD channels but the "non-active" (i.e. smaller pic) will be displayed in a 4:3 ratio NOT a 16:9 ratio. But when you do a swap they will reverse (i.e. main screen 16:9 and smaller pip 4:3).


Well, that sucks! This is one of my favorite features of the 942 when I'm watching on gameday. Grrr. I really hope this is incorrect. Can anyone else verify this?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Red Dwarf said:


> Yes depending on were you live. Most people will need the Dish 1000, unless you live in the northeast. Then you would need a second Dish aimed at 61.5.


How about Phoenix? Whats a Dish 1000, which satellites does that get?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Dish 1000 gets 110/119/129 sat. If you live in Phoenix, Arizona then a dish 1000 is all you will need for both hd and sd programming. The 61.5 sat will be for parts of the country in the North east and Southern Texas and most of Florida as the 129 sat can't be seen from those areas.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Well, that sucks! This is one of my favorite features of the 942 when I'm watching on gameday. Grrr. I really hope this is incorrect. Can anyone else verify this?


I just went thru my notes I made while at CES. I need to correct my info:

They said that the *resolution* of the smaller window will be SD (i.e. 480i) not HD. So yes it will display the whole image but at a SD resolution. Only the larger picture will be HD resolution. He wasn't clear on the screen ratio of the PIP though. I only have a 921 that does not do PIP with a HD channel at all. How does the 942 display a PIP HD channel, in a 4:3 window with bars or 16:9???


----------



## drdr (Jan 26, 2006)

Alpaca Bill said:


> I just went thru my notes I made while at CES. I need to correct my info:
> 
> They said that the *resolution* of the smaller window will be SD (i.e. 480i) not HD. So yes it will display the whole image but at a SD resolution. Only the larger picture will be HD resolution. He wasn't clear on the screen ratio of the PIP though. I only have a 921 that does not do PIP with a HD channel at all. How does the 942 display a PIP HD channel, in a 4:3 window with bars or 16:9???


The PIP on the 942 is 16:9 when viewing an HD channel. You can watch two HD channels simultaneously. Only one of the two HD channels can be OTA, since there is only one OTA tuner.

You would have to have an unusually high resolution display to actually have HD resolution in the PIP window! Resolution is less important when the PIP image is only using 10% of your screen area.


----------



## drdr (Jan 26, 2006)

cshaff34 said:


> Here are my questions....about the 642. I have an 811 in the living room with the HD TV and a 522 in the bedroom. This is where I get confused.
> 
> Can I use the 642 in the living room (TV 1) and bedroom (TV 2)?
> 
> ...


You can feed the TV2 RF output over coaxial cable to your second (bedroom) TV. This would allow you to use one 622 DVR for two televisions. I am currently doing this with a 942. (I don't know what a 642 is). You can watch the HD channels on TV2, but only downcoverted to SD resolution.

The disadavantage is that PIP is disabled when you separate the TV1 and TV2 outputs for different TV's. PIP will still work if you are willing to always watch the same channel on both TV's at the same time.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

With simultaneous output on both the TV1 and TV2 you could send the HD output to you TV's HD input and then the SD output to a second input on your TV and then use your TV's PIP or split screen function options to watch two windows at once. I would have done that with the 921 but both not active at once, so I hooked up a 510 as the second input on my main TV, so I can do SD PIP (2 windows) on one side of my screen and then an SD window on the other from my 510 so I am watching 3 things at once. With the 622 I will probably do it the same way so that I can have and HD and SD in one side of the split screen and my HD OTA or 510 window in the second split screen. I love having 3 windows going during football season.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

drdr said:


> The PIP on the 942 is 16:9 when viewing an HD channel. You can watch two HD channels simultaneously. Only one of the two HD channels can be OTA, since there is only one OTA tuner.
> 
> You would have to have an unusually high resolution display to actually have HD resolution in the PIP window! Resolution is less important when the PIP image is only using 10% of your screen area.


That's exactly right. Hopefully it will be the same with the 622. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## MSG (Dec 15, 2004)

How to feed the TV2 RF output over coaxial cable to your second (bedroom) TV?


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

same question...it says on the Dish site that the TV2 can be fed from RCAs...no mention of coax. So here is my similar question.

Question about the 622 install.

Right now, I have 2 receivers: 811 and 501 DVR. 
The 811 is hooked up to my HDTV in the living room
The 501 is hooked up to my SDTV in the office and my bedroom SDTV is slaved off of it. (COAX cable is run to the 501 from the Dish)

When I get the 622, I want to replace both the 811 and 501..so the 622 will now be in the living room and no receivers in the office/bedroom.

If the 622 says that its TV2 outputs are the RCA type instead of COAX, how do I hook up the TVs in the other room? Do I need super long RCA cables to run the length of the house instead of coax? And then how would I slave the 3rd TV off of that line..would I use RCA splitters? Is the signal strong enough for that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Connect one end of a coaxial cable to the receiver's TV2 RF output. Run the cable to the other room. Connect that end to the TV's RF input.


----------



## RicoVitale (Dec 6, 2005)

Why do they insist on putting the MODE button on the front panel only? I switch it back and forth between Single and Dual mode and it baffles me it is not a function switch on the remote.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

MSG said:


> How to feed the TV2 RF output over coaxial cable to your second (bedroom) TV?


The 622 TV2 output also has a standard F style connector that can be used to connect up to your house distribution system(or TV in the other room if that's all you have). The Channel on this TV2 out can be set anywhere from Ch21 to Ch 69


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

One feature that is lacking on the 942 is a remote command for toggling closed captioning. Sure you can dig through many levels of menus but a discreet command that can be bound to a single button on the remote would be very nice.

Is this on the ViP-622?
Can we convince some engineer at Dish to add it?


----------



## cshaff34 (Jan 15, 2006)

(I don't know what a 642 is).

thanks drdr....miss typed the 622.

Is there a converter for the RCA to coax?


----------



## drdr (Jan 26, 2006)

Codeman00 said:


> same question...it says on the Dish site that the TV2 can be fed from RCAs...no mention of coax.


Look at the picture on the link in the first post of this thread.

Use the coaxial cable F connector on the back of the receiver labeled "Home Distribution".

Presumably it isn't labeled "TV1" or "TV2" because the output depends on whether the 622 is in single mode (RF output mirrors TV1) or dual mode (separate TV2 RF output).

In single mode on the 942, at least, TV2 outputs have the same video as TV1, only downconverted to SD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RicoVitale said:


> Why do they insist on putting the MODE button on the front panel only? I switch it back and forth between Single and Dual mode and it baffles me it is not a function switch on the remote.


Think about it this way... it is much more difficult to accidentally change the mode when you have to get up and walk over to the receiver. A button on the remote is much easier to accidentally change!


----------



## cshaff34 (Jan 15, 2006)

drdr.....awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There should be a menu option. Five levels deep is hard to press accidentally.
But I can understand why it's one easy button across the room.


----------



## fchall (Jan 26, 2006)

> Technical Information is now available on the public "Tech Portal"!


Anybody got another link to that. I get nothing but a blank page.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It still works for me.

BTW: The page is linked from the dish network Tech Portal
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/index.shtml
Select ViP-622 DVR from the dropdown.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

James Long said:


> It still works for me.
> 
> BTW: The page is linked from the dish network Tech Portal
> http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/index.shtml
> Select ViP-622 DVR from the dropdown.


Nope, still doesn't work. I'm using Firefox.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It displays better in IE.


----------



## drdr (Jan 26, 2006)

cshaff34 said:


> drdr.....awesome! Thanks for the info.


You're welcome.

I'm using this feature on my 942 right now. I am assuming that the 622 will work the same as the 942 in terms of single/dual mode and RF distribution.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

drdr said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I'm using this feature on my 942 right now. I am assuming that the 622 will work the same as the 942 in terms of single/dual mode and RF distribution.


Yes, it supports dual mode like the 942, check out the tech portal link that James posted, it describes the single/dual mode features for this model.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

It looks like they still didn't give the OTA Tuner a differnet recording light on the front of the box. I wonder if they fixed the label on the menus to show list it differently.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> It looks like they still didn't give the OTA Tuner a differnet recording light on the front of the box. I wonder if they fixed the label on the menus to show list it differently.


I doubt it. If it's like the 942 they dont' really advertise the OTA Tuner as a seperate tuner. They treat it as a part of Tuner 1, even though it really isn't. I'm guessing the main reason for this is because it's only available to TV1 in dual mode and they wanted to keep it simple for the average consumer.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Can someone address post #11, or would it be better to open a new thread? Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I thought you did quite well answering the question yourself.


airpolgas said:


> Is there an option (even at extra cost) to get a UHF TV1 remote? I initially thought I can use the UHF TV2 remote when the receiver is set to Single Mode, but that's not the case apparently.
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, under "Technical Specs" on the second line, it said the UHF also acts as a "replacement remote for both." I wonder if that will solve my problem. Any ideas?


I thought you could use the TV2 remote in Single Mode as long as Shared View was enabled.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

So that is a yes!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cshaff34 said:


> Is there a converter for the RCA to coax?


Yes. It is known as an "RF modulator" and is built into all Dish receivers.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

drdr said:


> Look at the picture on the link in the first post of this thread.
> 
> Use the coaxial cable F connector on the back of the receiver labeled "Home Distribution".
> 
> ...


Thats what I didnt understand...I didnt see a TV2 coax output. Now I understand. Thanks.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

harsh said:


> Yes. It is known as an "RF modulator" and is built into all Dish receivers.


Not all of them. The 811 (and 6000 if memory serves) does not have a built-in RF modulator.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

playing with the interactive menus for the 622 show options I never heard of . Ex 6 1 6 Enhanced TV on off.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> playing with the interactive menus for the 622 show options I never heard of . Ex 6 1 6 Enhanced TV on off.


I have that on my 301 and 501. (Menu 6 4)


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Can someone confirm that the 622 can record two HD programs at once? I heard that only one tuner supported HD.

Can it record a sat HD and off-air HD simultaneously?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

All 3 _tuners_ support HD and it is expected that all 3 can record at once like the 942 can. Only the TV1 _output_ supports HD resolution. TV2 output is NTSC only, downconverting HD content.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

Pat A said:


> I did not notice this in any of the previous 622 threads....They are showing a s-video output on TV1. There are no s-video outputs on the 942.


At first, I thought an S-Video output on TV1 really didn't make much sense, because most people wouldn't buy an HD receiver to hook to a set without component or DVI/HDMI inputs.

Then I realized it would be very cool for my setup, with the TV1 HDMI output running to the Panasonic projector in the rear of the room, plus a 20" SD set for use when it's too bright or I just don't want to use the projector.

Currently, I'm running RCA cables from my 942's TV2 output to the SD set, so I have to use it in single mode.

When I get the 622, I can run the S-Video from TV1 to the SD set, then put the receiver in dual mode and send the TV2 RF to the guest bedroom.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Kendick said:


> Have you read or heard of a Feb 1 date confirmed?


I called DISH a couple time last week and both CSRs I spoke with immediately knew about the 622. According to them they will be available to order this Wednesday, February 1. If you order early enough (assuming they mean if you get your order in the first batch) they said it will also be installed and ready to use before the Olympics begin.

I am calling again either tonight or tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

jakattak said:


> I called DISH a couple time last week and both CSRs I spoke with immediately knew about the 622. According to them they will be available to order this Wednesday, February 1. If you order early enough (assuming they mean if you get your order in the first batch) they said it will also be installed and ready to use before the Olympics begin.
> 
> I am calling again either tonight or tomorrow to confirm.


But remeber if you are looking for a rebate for an existing box then I believe 1 April is the date.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

jakattak said:


> I called DISH a couple time last week and both CSRs I spoke with immediately knew about the 622. According to them they will be available to order this Wednesday, February 1. If you order early enough (assuming they mean if you get your order in the first batch) they said it will also be installed and ready to use before the Olympics begin.
> 
> I am calling again either tonight or tomorrow to confirm.


Other threads report a delay on 622's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Other threads also report 622's activated in customer homes. 

You can't believe every report that you've read in 'other threads'.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not entirely off-topic... but I did speak to a local retailer this afternoon. They have not had any ViP622s yet or Dish1000 installs... but have installed & activated some ViP211s.

I'm waiting for some more updated information to see about availability of 622s.


----------



## David_A (Nov 13, 2003)

Does anyone know the cost of a new customer install for a 622? My wife and I are moving in two weeks and we are already going to put the new account in her name since the current one is in my name. What kind of deals do they have for new customers?


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

my local dealer still hasn't seen a Vip622 come in .


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

bavaria72 said:


> But remeber if you are looking for a rebate for an existing box then I believe 1 April is the date.


Not worried about that on my end... I have my original 301 and a 510 currently. I've been holding off on HD the past year specifically due to the mpeg4 issues, etc.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

We did call DISH this morning. The first CSR we spoke with didn't speak English terribly well and after we told her what we were looking for she told us we could order it right now. A little suprised we said "um, ok" but after a couple minutes we discovered the CSR was attempting to order a 522 for us. "Thanks, but no thanks... we said 622. That's SIX - TWO - TWO." At that point the CSR told us she didn't know what receiver we were talking about.

'hung up and called a second a time and got a CSR who immediately knew what we were talking about. Said yes they are definitely available for order starting tomorrow. She had no guarantee as to what time the 622 would show up in their systems but she said they're open 24-7 so we're free to call them at 12:01 CST to find out if we can order them then. She said there are some questions as to what qualifies for the rebate in April (she thought any receiver qualified) but I wasn't interested in all that as I don't have a 921 or 942 and I plan on getting my 622 ASAP. I've had an HDTV over a year without any HD satellite. I'm ready NOW!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

David_A said:


> Does anyone know the cost of a new customer install for a 622? My wife and I are moving in two weeks and we are already going to put the new account in her name since the current one is in my name. What kind of deals do they have for new customers?


This is one of those odd situations where the new customer deal and the existing customer deal is the same: $299 to get a leased ViP-622. The only difference is that existing customers with 921s or 942s who wait until April 1st will get a rebate.

You might save on programming by being a 'new customer'. Most of their offers are expiring today. New offers tomorrow?


----------



## David_A (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info James. I just got off the phone with a CSR and he confirmed that the recieved should be available for order tomorrow 2/1, He told me that he didn't see any problem with me getting one and having it installed when I move on 2/11. Since I couldn't order one today he took down my TN and said he would call me tomorrow as soon as the reciever becomes available.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> All 3 _tuners_ support HD and it is expected that all 3 can record at once like the 942 can. Only the TV1 _output_ supports HD resolution. TV2 output is NTSC only, downconverting HD content.


So what about someone like me that wants to view HD on both TV1 and TV2? The 622 will not work because only one TV input can output HD, right. My only choice would be to get two 622s?


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

lujan said:


> So what about someone like me that wants to view HD on both TV1 and TV2? The 622 will not work because only one TV input can output HD, right. My only choice would be to get two 622s?


Why not get one 622 and one 211 ?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

rollua1 said:


> Why not get one 622 and one 211 ?


Because a 211 is not a DVR?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Then two HD DVRs would be necessary. Dish does not have a dual HD TV output DVR.


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

Just learned no 622s are supposed to ship yet due to this mentioned fault awaiting an upgrade. 

So no Dish for me.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

Source of your info? NONE????


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

Anyone know if the receiver will come with an hdmi-dvi adapter?? My tv only has a DVI-D input. Just want to know if I should run to the store or not and pick one up.


Thanks 
Craig


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

craig8868 said:


> Anyone know if the receiver will come with an hdmi-dvi adapter?? My tv only has a DVI-D input. Just want to know if I should run to the store or not and pick one up.
> 
> Thanks
> Craig


According to the Tech Portal it does come with the adapter, so you should be fine.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks, Rob-I checked the specs on the dish site but didn't see that.

thanks again
craig


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey James,

As I read it, the 622 OTA tuner only supports digital 8VSB stations not analog as the 942 did. Is this correct?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Very correct. While sometimes errors creep into product descriptions, that has been constant - no OTA analog (just like the ViP-211).


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank You and another question. The back of the 622 shows the "Home Distrabution" output shows the Air Numbers (21-69) but the information page states the following:

(1) Shared modulated TV Set stereo output (TV1, TV2) ch.21-69 Air, ch.73-125 Cable

Do you know which is correct?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Manke said:


> Thank You and another question. The back of the 622 shows the "Home Distrabution" output shows the Air Numbers (21-69) but the information page states the following:
> 
> (1) Shared modulated TV Set stereo output (TV1, TV2) ch.21-69 Air, ch.73-125 Cable
> 
> Do you know which is correct?


Both.

21-69 OTA frequencies match up to 73-125 CATV frequencies.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

Does anyone have a pointer to download the manual for the 622? Would the 942 manual be the same as the 622?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

James Long said:


> Both.
> 
> 21-69 OTA frequencies match up to 73-125 CATV frequencies.


so the 622 has a coax output which if fed to a coax which could distribute elsewhere in the house, I can watch it's ouput on other TV's? I'm confused by this, why would it output so many channel frequencies, doesn't the tuner only tune 1 channel at a time for output? you make it sound like the 622 would output a signal that makes the tuner on my other Tv's actually work for channel changing?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Many channels pick two, if I understand how stereo agile modulated RF outputs work.

Perhaps put TV1 on channel 50 and TV2 on channel 52 so you can watch the content elsewhere. Agile makes it easy to move the output around any OTA stations you may alsoi want to mix in on your distribution.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

I have read these boards for months and get a lot of info that I would never know about my system! Thanks for all of the info, it really helps!

Now my question.... I am sure this is all answered somewhere but after reading for hours I am completely confused. here is my situation:

I have an 811 and a 301 (I own both). I want a ViP-622. I called cust. serv. on 2/2 and a rep told me that they were not yet available and he did not know when they would be. From reading posts here I know this is not correct. What I am wanting to know is when can I get the 622, what will my cost be, and will it be cheaper if I wait until after 4/1?

Also I think I understand that they cannot be purchased (only leased) at this time. But, from what I am reading there is no difference in monthly fees if I lease one rather than own one. Is that coprrect? If it is then there would be no advantage to owning. Correct? Or maybe I am missing something.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

The 622 is $299 for both new and current customers. This is a lease price. However, "good things come to those who wait."

For owners of 921 and 942 receivers ONLY, if they wait until 4/1 to upgrade, they'll be eligible to get a $200 refund out of that $299 if and only if they send their 921 or 942 units back to Dish.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

:welcome_s greg

let's see, they are available, $299 leased as said above. $5.98 monthly lease fee, 18 month commit, all hardware needed included (for some people, that by itself may well eat up the whole $300). You can buy if you can find a dealer with them in stock or coming soon, something like $649 or 699. But then you'd also have to buy the necessary dish's and other gear. 

it's probably best to lease now then at the end of the 18 months, look into buying either what's new or a used 622


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> $5.98 monthly lease fee


The lease is $6. The DVR fee is $5.98. As the ViP622 becomes the primary receiver, I think its lease fee is included in any DishHD package.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

haha, damn you people and your technocalities!! damn 2 pennies, who can keep track of 2 pennies?


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

If you add a second DVR (SDTV) is there another $5.98 added per reciever? With Directv it's only one fee per household.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

I've got a 501 and a 921, can I trade in the 501 and keep the 921?? and still get the 622 for 99 bucks once April 1st comes??


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

No, The $200 credit is only good for returning a 921 or 942. The CSR I talked to said there was a $25 credit for returning my 6000, 508 or 301. Thanks but no thanks, I'll drop them on fleabay and should be able to get much more than that for the 508 and 6000. 

The Frequency agile modulator in the 622 is a nice feature. If you are using Coax to distribute multiple signals around the house, your VCR or DVD player likely only outputs RF on Ch3 or Ch4, and usually the modulators in these units are not all that great so you can get interference on Ch 3 if you are also using a Ch 4 modulator in your system. Normally you would like to have your channels separated by 2 or more. The frequency agile modulator allows you to set the 622 output on other unused channels and then you can use the tuner in your remote TV to select DVD on Ch 3 and 622 on Ch 125 or whatever. You will still have to use the 2nd remote from the 622 to select different DishNetwork stations. 

..Doyle


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Red Dwarf said:


> If you add a second DVR (SDTV) is there another $5.98 added per reciever? With Directv it's only one fee per household.


Yes. If you subscribe to the top end package, the fee is waived. Of course what DirecTV does with their customers probably doesn't much affect Dish customers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

IamtheEggman said:


> I've got a 501 and a 921, can I trade in the 501 and keep the 921?? and still get the 622 for 99 bucks once April 1st comes??


They will offer you $25 each for your owned receivers or you can keep them. This has nothing to do with the "upgrade" offers. Now that I think about it, isn't the $25 offer roughly the same as the bounty on a smart card?

The special "we're gonna take care of you" offer to you is on the 921 *ONLY* and shouldn't require a "swap out" unless you somehow figured out how to lease a 921. I'll probably deactivate my 921, return the smart card (no credit) and part it out when I find a compelling reason to upgrade.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

I own my 921, paid 1000 bucks for it and thats why I'd hate to trade it in. Rather keep it, not sure why . Does the 622 use the same OTA tuner?? not real impressed with the 921 OTA tuner


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

IamtheEggman said:


> I own my 921, paid 1000 bucks for it and thats why I'd hate to trade it in. Rather keep it, not sure why . Does the 622 use the same OTA tuner?? not real impressed with the 921 OTA tuner


Different generation of chips from the same manufacturer (Broadcom).


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

normang said:


> I suspect this is an error, I don't see why they would change this for the 622 if the 942 already does this.
> 
> There are extra outputs, they maybe refering to the S-Video or other outputs..


I dont think this is a mistake.. There is supposed to be an RCA jack outputs, and an S-Video added to TV1.. This was confirmed by Tech Support. There are several other niceties.. Like the RF output can be switchable between TV1 and Tv2..


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

Saw this in the 622 specs.. Does anyone have any info as to what this is? 

# IR Blaster - For future use


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mscroggi said:


> I dont think this is a mistake.. There is supposed to be an RCA jack outputs, and an S-Video added to TV1.. This was confirmed by Tech Support. There are several other niceties.. Like the RF output can be switchable between TV1 and Tv2..


The back panel photos can confirm these things. BTW: I remember reading somewhere that both TV1 and TV2 could have their own channels - The Tech Portal words it wierdlyShared Stereo Modulated Output ExplainProvides the ability for TV2 viewers to also tune to a specified channel to watch TV1's programming when in Dual Mode.​(1) Shared modulated TV Set stereo output (TV1, TV2) ch.21-69 Air, ch.73-125 Cable​I'm not sure why they would call it shared if there is only one modulation on the output.


mscroggi said:


> Saw this in the 622 specs.. Does anyone have any info as to what this is?
> 
> # IR Blaster - For future use


My 301, 501 and ViP-211 have one. It's used to control a VCR. Not sure why the would list this 'for future use'.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

James Long said:


> BTW: I remember reading somewhere that both TV1 and TV2 could have their own channels - The Tech Portal words it wierdlyShared Stereo Modulated Output ExplainProvides the ability for TV2 viewers to also tune to a specified channel to watch TV1's programming when in Dual Mode.​(1) Shared modulated TV Set stereo output (TV1, TV2) ch.21-69 Air, ch.73-125 Cable​I'm not sure why they would call it shared if there is only one modulation on the output.


Wow if this is true this is outstanding.. With the extra RCA outputs for TV1, I was thinking I might want to use a standalone modulator to distribute it along with TV2 and my 510.... I have another sat tuner, why not use it!... This might also work around an issue where IR is not supported for TV2.. TV1 could be distributed to the entire house and IR used to control it... Welcome back Pronto remote!!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

IamtheEggman said:


> I own my 921, paid 1000 bucks for it and thats why I'd hate to trade it in. Rather keep it, not sure why . Does the 622 use the same OTA tuner?? not real impressed with the 921 OTA tuner


The 942 (and presumably the ViP622) OTA tuner is digital only. The 921 is capable of analog as well as digital but it does a pretty horrendous job of upconverting.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

harsh said:


> The 942 (and presumably the ViP622) OTA tuner is digital only. The 921 is capable of analog as well as digital but it does a pretty horrendous job of upconverting.


The 921 won't pass the signals thru (in other words you have to use the 921 for your tuner for OTA signals,analog or digital) will this be true for the 622 also?? I can't get all my locals in digital yet as some are still running at half power. Dish doesn't offer my locals either


----------



## tunafish (Dec 17, 2005)

Phone line on the vip 622 ? First question is I have the vonage system VOIP does it work with that and the second ?, I have a place that I go sometimes on the weekends with no phone lines will the unit still work if dont have a phone line for a few days?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

tunafish said:


> Phone line on the vip 622 ? First question is I have the vonage system VOIP does it work with that and the second ?, I have a place that I go sometimes on the weekends with no phone lines will the unit still work if dont have a phone line for a few days?


Search this forum of "vonage". There have been several discussions about the landline phone issue. My understanding (which may be wrong) is that while you may get vonage to work for PPV connections, I don't think it would be enough to prevent the $5 no-phone-line fee because Dish won't be able to tell where the receiver is connecting from.

as to not having it connected for a few days, I don't see any reason for that to be a problem.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kmcnamara said:


> My understanding (which may be wrong) is that while you may get vonage to work for PPV connections, I don't think it would be enough to prevent the $5 no-phone-line fee because Dish won't be able to tell where the receiver is connecting from.
> 
> as to not having it connected for a few days, I don't see any reason for that to be a problem.


Dish probably can't tell who's phone service your using -- especially if you port your old number. They only know the number that you last registered. As long as the number that the receiver is calling from doesn't change, they have no reason to believe that the receiver has moved.

If the receiver isn't able to dial out for days at a time, there may be an issue. That's why they say "continuously connected" in the fine print.

I just can't get excited about the chances of getting a solid carrier from a VoIP provider.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

IamtheEggman said:


> The 921 won't pass the signals thru (in other words you have to use the 921 for your tuner for OTA signals,analog or digital) will this be true for the 622 also??


The ViP622 probably doesn't pass RF signals. I've convinced myself that the modulated RF outputs only send 480i analog material converted from digital (both SD and HD) stored on the hard drive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 211 has a traditional 'pass through' RF - the 622 uses the 'home distribution' approach - not a pass through. The OTA receiver in the 622 is listed as Digital only ... so if you have analog OTAs you'll either need to watch the satellite version (if available) or run a separate cable to your TV.


----------

